# Assassin bug



## cdub11122 (Aug 12, 2006)

I was outside today and I found what I think is an assassin bug. It has the beak, curved anntenae, the body looks like it, and the wings are overlapped like the ones in the pics. I was wondering what kind of care I should provide it. What would be the best things to feed it and what type of enclosure should I keep it in? I currently have it in an old jam jar and I have a lilac branch in with it. Should I provide crickets or fruit flies or something else? Do these generally bite humans or are they safe to handle? Any information that you can give me would be appreciated.

Cass


----------



## 13ollox (Aug 12, 2006)

wrong part of the forum mate !

Rick ... if yu'll do the pleasure !


----------



## cdub11122 (Aug 12, 2006)

oops sorry bout that I wasnt paying attention


----------

